# [BSOD] Computer Performance suddenly went down



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

The performance went down by A LOT. It's like an old 98 computer now. It takes about 40 seconds to open firefox and 30 seconds to open new tab. Also, I've gotten the BSOD at least 4 times now. And both the BSOD and performance problems happened at the same time. But sometimes the performance returns back to ALMOST normal speed, but not completely.

OS - Windows 7 Home Premium
· 64 bit
· What was original installed OS on system: Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? PRE INSTALLED
· Age of system (hardware) Bought it new in December 2009
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? No
Other info from the Screen Shot: 
http://filebox.me/files/hjn5avmf8_20100619_015209.jpg

HP dv7-2273cl

More ScreenShots:
http://filebox.me/files/qir5gimsx_20100619_011933.jpg

http://filebox.me/files/tihjkn23k_20100619_011853.jpg

http://filebox.me/files/tmq98fx33_20100619_011828.jpg

Two Zip attachments from the BSOD posting instructions. One was too big so I uploaded it at filebox and the html file is attached.
http://filebox.me/files/rt770ec81_Windows7_Vista_Jcgriff2.zip


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Oops, ignore the perfmon.zip attachment in last post, it's the wrong file. 

I've attached the correct one in this post.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You're having problems with your HP printer. Uninstall it, then download fresh software/drivers from the HP Support website: http://www.hp.com/#Support

From the MSINFO32 file, it looks like you're having issues with your Norton software. Please do the following:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the Norton from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


Finally, there's an issue in the BSOD's with a driver named stdriver64.sys - this is most likely associated with your audio device or a program called Sound Tap. Uninstall your audio device's software - then download a fresh copy from the PC Manufacturer's website and install it. If you are using the Sound Tap program, please uninstall it.

Also, please remove or update these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - I have listed links to most of the drivers in the code box below. Please use the links there to see what info I've found about those drivers.
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> ...


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers. Please pay particular attention to any dated *2008* or earlier. I'd start with those marked in RED:

```
adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008
adp94xx.sys  Fri Dec 05 18:54:42 2008
adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007
adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007
arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007
[COLOR=Red]dfmirage.sys Fri Jan 11 16:04:26 2008 - Mirage Driver by DemoForge, LLC.  - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#dfmirage.sys
GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008 - CD-ROM Class Filter Driver by Gear Software - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#GEARAspiWDM.sys
iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 - Intel Raid StorPort Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#iirsp.sys[/COLOR]
lsi_fc.sys   Tue Dec 09 17:46:09 2008
[COLOR=Red]nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 - IBM ServeRAID Controller Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#nfrd960.sys[/COLOR]
SiSRaid2.sys Wed Sep 24 14:28:20 2008
sisraid4.sys Wed Oct 01 17:56:04 2008
```

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 14 16:35:09.435 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:05:40.339
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880080e063d, fffff88004c63f90, 0}
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+163d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  stacsv64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 20:28:55.134 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:57:39.038
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5130368, fffff8a00d97b690}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+689a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_SriV
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 19 00:36:15.277 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 6:41:41.181
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5020402, fffff8a010b46930}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+68a5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_SriV
PROCESS_NAME:  sttray64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 16 15:02:41.594 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 22:26:27.575
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5020202, fffff8a005072270}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+68a5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_SriV
PROCESS_NAME:  stacsv64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
  
 
[/font]
```


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank You very much. I'll try what you said here very soon. 

But the funny thing is, I unistalled Norton a looong time ago, and Sound Tap when I first started getting the BSOD. I'll do the manual drivers update like you said. 

Thanks again.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If you've already removed Norton - just run this free tool: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21.../Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

If you've already uninstalled Sound Tap,
Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers
and rename stdriver64.sys to stdriver64.BAK
Then reboot and see if that fixes it.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

When I click on that link, it says page not found. 

Okay, I tried looking for my HP Printer Driver, but i did not find anything. 
Screen Shots: http://filebox.me/files/5bg7vmkp1_20100619_122132.jpg
http://filebox.me/view/9cv1y1b94


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I renamed the file name you told me in System32/drivers and then re-booted the computer, but how do I know it's fixed now? The BSOD come randomly at any time (most when I come out of standby). 

Also, after I rebooted the computer, the computer made a really weird beeping sound, 3 loud beeps. But I think it was because I had my laptop upside down.

And before I update the drivers you told me above, should I remove the old ones, if yes, how? I can't see them in the device manager.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If you've removed Norton and Sound Tap as I described, wait for the next BSOD.
If it doesn't come in a couple of days, post back and we can work on replacing the other drivers.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

usasma said:


> If you've removed Norton and Sound Tap as I described, wait for the next BSOD.
> If it doesn't come in a couple of days, post back and we can work on replacing the other drivers.


Well, the only thing I did was rename the file. The link to the free tool for norton didn't work.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

usasma said:


> If you've already removed Norton - just run this free tool: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21.../Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039
> 
> If you've already uninstalled Sound Tap,
> Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers
> ...


Okay, I just tried playing so music and noticed that my sound doesn't work. I'm sure it's because of this because it was working before I did this. Should I change the BAK extension back to sys?
Because now my sound driver is all screwed up. 
Screenshots:
http://filebox.me/files/u9mav7hzi_20100619_190622.jpg
http://filebox.me/files/67xyjpcp6_20100619_190041.jpg
http://filebox.me/files/0dv5sqfnq_20100619_190113.jpg
http://filebox.me/files/yadifnwz4_20100619_190058.jpg


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, I changed the file stdriver64.BAK to .sys extension again and then started updating the drivers for my sound problem and I got the BSOD. After booting up the computer again, I changed the file extension back to .bak and I noticed that it was in all caps. I put it in lowercase ".bak" this time and now my sound is also working. I think it was because I had the extension in caps.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the link for the Norton Removal Tool: http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

usasma said:


> This is the link for the Norton Removal Tool: http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


The link was taking me somewhere else so I had to quote your message and copy and paste the link. 

But I wasn't really sure which version of Norton I had, I just downloaded one of the removal tools it had, it said removal process had been complete but it took only about less than 20 seconds. 

How do I make sure that Norton was really removed?

Also, my sound isn't working again. IDK how it got messed up again. Probably because I changed the extension back to .bak but it was working last night with the same extension.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The Norton stuff (if not removed) will turn up in future BSOD's. Then we can do the rename thing on them also.

As for the sound, renaming the driver from .sys stopped it's influence on the sound sub-system. I doubt that .BAK had any different affect than .bak. It may be that there are settings in the sound drivers that point to the Sound Tap stuff - so let's try this:

Uninstall your sound drivers from Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program.
Then remove the drivers from the device in Device Manager (it may not be there).
Then remove the card from the computer and reboot.
Download a fresh copy of the sound drivers from the manufacturer's website.
Then shut down, install the sound card, and then install the drivers when you boot back up (if Windows asks to install them, tell it NO).


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

usasma said:


> The Norton stuff (if not removed) will turn up in future BSOD's. Then we can do the rename thing on them also.
> 
> As for the sound, renaming the driver from .sys stopped it's influence on the sound sub-system. I doubt that .BAK had any different affect than .bak. It may be that there are settings in the sound drivers that point to the Sound Tap stuff - so let's try this:
> 
> ...


Well, as soon as I changed the extension .bak to .sys, I got a BSOD, but after rebooting, my sound was working again. 

Also, I do not see any sound drivers in Control Panel>Programs>Uninstall a Program 

I uninstalled all the drivers from the sound, video, and game controllers category in device manager. Now that category isn't even there anymore. 
SS: http://filebox.me/files/t9nq86ajm_20100620_133006.jpg Me uninstalling the last sound driver. 

How do I remove the sound card, I have no idea where it's at.

EDIT: Oh no! It's almost June 21. I need to hurry up and fix this problem or I'll be stuck like this till the 29! D:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be on sporadically during my vacation - so I won't be gone the entire time. But we're visiting Yellowstone/BigSky country so we'll be traveling a lot. But the wife has conferences to attend, so I'll be online then (as long as they have internet where the conferences are).

If you need help while I'm gone, just PM a mod to see if they can have someone take a look at it.

Don't worry about removing the sound card - it was an extra "just to be sure" step that I added in.

Rename the Sound Tap file back to stdriver64.BAK (this *MUST* be done)
Then make sure that you've downloaded the correct drivers for your sound card, 
Then reboot and install the sound card software/drivers.
If all goes as I suspect it will, the sound will work and the stdriver64.BAK file won't give you any issues.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

crap, I made a mistake I forgot to write down the drivers I uinstalled. 

I can't search them up anymore, now what do I do?
EDIT: I got the screen shots


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Download and install the Audio driver from here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4041745#N639


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

OMG, you don't know what I just went through man. 
I think I messed up on the drivers. I saw on that link you gave me a graphics driver for AT Radeon which I have. I updated the drivers for it, and it said that I had to re boot my comp. I did and when I logged in, my screen was COMPLETELY blank except for the mouse. 

I had to press the power button and turn off my comp (did this 3 times). 

I did system restore to two hours ago. Still didn't work.

Then I went into safe mode and went in device manager and disabled my ATI driver and then rebooted. 

After rebooting, my computer was running extremely slow. I think it was because in safe mode my computer's fans weren't working. I touched my hand under my laptop and it was burning hot. 

I put my computer on top of an AC vent and it started working then. 

I enabled the ATI drivers in driver manager and then after rebooting, I can finally see the screen. 

It did say that the ATI drivers weren't working, but now their working fine after I disabled and enabled them. 

I'm really confused and frustrated, my sound still isn't working but I haven't gotten a single BSOD yet.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you installed the *AUDIO* driver?

Direct download link: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp45501-46000/sp45974.exe


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, still nothing. It's now saying that I need the High Definition Audio Device Driver is having problems when it's supposed to be uninstalled. All the drivers I uninstalled came back now somehow in device manager. One device manager they have a little icon next to them showing their status. Their status is "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)", even for the IDT one I installed from the link you gave me.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try the fixit tool at this link: http://support.microsoft.com/gp/hardware_device_problems


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I tried that and this is what I got:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please run it again after you reboot. I'd suggest doing that at least 3 times to be sure it's fixed everything that it can.

Please post a screenshot of the last screen you get.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

In this screenshot from your 1st post, *fscapture.exe* was utilizing 27% CPU - 

http://filebox.me/files/tihjkn23k_20100619_011853.jpg

It belongs to "FastStone Capture" - remove this app.

Use Revo Uninstaller --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

When running Task Manager, click on the "Show Processes from all users" - lower-left of that same screenshot.

Make sure NIS/ N360 is gone --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Re-run the BSOD file collection EXE --> BSOD Posting Instructions

Attach the resulting zip files to your net post.

Then, run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

You want me to remove faststone? That's the program I use to make those screenshots. Oh well, I'll find a different program. I'll remove it and try the fixit tool three more times.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> In this screenshot from your 1st post, *fscapture.exe* was utilizing 27% CPU -
> 
> http://filebox.me/files/tihjkn23k_20100619_011853.jpg
> 
> ...


Why is the page an image? I type in the download link for norton removal, but it doesn't work.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, I ran the norton remover tool one more time, and I have the BSOD reports attached. File size too big, uploaded it:
http://filebox.me/files/rx3ud9fgr_Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip

Also, I will do the fixit tool tomorrow, it's getting a little late.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

And now my computer is running very slow.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump!

Edit: it's been a long time since a BSOD. 

I think the problem is gone, but now the main problem is my sound drivers. 

Norton is unistalled BTW.

2nd Edit: Added to my main problem is that my computer suddenly slows down A LOT and and then gain speed again after a while. But it's not like full speed like it used to be. Maybe I need to clean up my computer, but it slows down too much. I've never seen it slow down so fast so suddenly like it's been doing these past week and now.

3rd Edit: Also I think my webcam isn't working either, I just found out after trying it. Maybe my other drivers are also not working.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

All *5* kernel memory dumps list this SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio driver as the probable cause -

```
[font=lucida console]
stdriver64.sys Thu Apr 08 02:10:54 2010 (4BBD736E) -SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio 
[/font]
```
The DirectX Diagnostics report says -

```
[font=lucida console]
 Sound Tab 1:     [color=red]No sound card was found.[/color]
[/font]
```
All of the drivers mentioned by *usasma* in his prior post still need to be updated - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2770536-post3.html


Until all drivers are updated, there is nothing more that can be done from this end.


*Windbg Logs*

--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_AnAlien_Windows7x64_06-24-2010__jcgriff2_.txt

--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_AnAlien_Windows7x64_06-24-2010__jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 19 22:06:46.997 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:36:33.901
BugCheck C2, {b, fffff8a00db48220, 90301, fffff8a00db482c0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+689a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_b
PROCESS_NAME:  IDTPMA64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 19 00:36:15.277 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 6:41:41.181
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5020402, fffff8a010b46930}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+68a5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_SriV
PROCESS_NAME:  sttray64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 16 15:02:41.594 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 22:26:27.575
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5020202, fffff8a005072270}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+68a5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_SriV
PROCESS_NAME:  stacsv64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 14 16:35:09.435 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:05:40.339
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880080e063d, fffff88004c63f90, 0}
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+163d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  stacsv64.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 20:28:55.134 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:57:39.038
BugCheck C2, {7, 1097, 5130368, fffff8a00d97b690}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stdriver64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stdriver64.sys
Probably caused by : stdriver64.sys ( stdriver64+689a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_SriV
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
by [color=navy]jcgriff2[/color]

[URL=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][COLOR=Navy]  https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/COLOR][/URL] 


[URL=http://jcgriff2.com][COLOR=navy]http://jcgriff2.com[/COLOR][/URL]

[/font]
```


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

can we work on the sound drivers first? I tried installing them but it didn't work. Or do I absolutely have to update the other drivers before fixing the sound?


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump

Post too short


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

All of the drivers should be updated. One may affect another in a way not readily apparent at this time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

usasma said:


> Here's the older drivers. Please pay particular attention to any dated *2008* or earlier. I'd start with those marked in RED:
> 
> ```
> adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008
> ...


I tried updating IBM ServeRAID Controller Driver and went to IBM's site but I'm not sure if I found the right one: http://www.ibm.com/products/finder/...077&cc=us&Ntt=IBM+ServeRAID+Controller+Driver

I also tried updating Intel Raid StorPort Driver and couldn't find it on their site either: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword="Intel+Raid+StorPort+Driver"

I was able to update these two: 
dfmirage.sys Fri Jan 11 16:04:26 2008 - Mirage Driver by DemoForge, LLC. - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#dfmirage.sys
GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Apr 08 15:15:59 2008 - CD-ROM Class Filter Driver by Gear Software - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#GEARAspiWDM.sys


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Create a system restore point and see if drivers install
START | type *create* | select "create a system restore point"

If the driver install fails, restore the system using the restore point -
START | *rstrui*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

That's not what I was saying, lol. You must be busy so I understand. 

I wasn't able to install those two drivers listed above because I couldn't find them on the manufacturer's site. I listed two link, you might have to quote my message and then copy and paste the link into your address bar.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, now almost all the time my computer is using 100% cpu and is extremely slow. 

It even shuts down randomly at times. Sometimes it shows the resume windows screen and sometimes I have to boot it again. 

The bottom of my computer doesn't even get that hot when this happens but when I put my laptop on an AC vent, it works much better and the cpu usage goes down too. 

I still have trouble installing the drivers.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I've downloaded the audio drivers from HP's site's page for my exact laptop but still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

CPU at 100% -- please bring up Resource Monitor and keep it up to find out what is pinning CPU - 
START | *perfmon /res*

The symptoms you mention are indicative of heat; however, I had similar problems recently and found my HDD was going, then went. This is one reason why I'd like to see the storage drivers updated on your system as they may be the "soft" problem here. If there is no sign of drivers for your system at Intel and the Intel scan picks up nothing, perhaps something is being missed, e.g., mobo drivers.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please rerun the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

That way we'll have a look at what's changed and what's still needing a change.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I've uploaded the zip file here: 

http://filebox.me/files/ip6hrm4cd_Win7_Jgriff_1.zip

It has everything for the BSOD report. And I will see if I have the latest HD drivers tomorrow.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The file only has the perfmon report in it.
And, there's a ton of driver issues right at the top!



> Symptom:
> Device drivers marked as corrupt.
> Cause:	A device has a configuration problem that prevents it from working properly.
> Details:	The device, High Definition Audio Device, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr39". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is HDAUDIO\FUNC_01-VEN_1002-DEV_AA01-SUBSYS_00AA0100-REV_1001\5-3056184F-0-0001.
> ...


Please go into Device Manager and see what you can fix.
If there's anything that you can't fix, please let us know which one's and we'll help with fixing them.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I went here and downloaded the latest drivers, still nothing happens. I downloaded the mirage driver from their site, but it says in the report that it's corrupt.

I will upload the rest of the BSOD files later. I haven't had one for two weeks now.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

The IDT audio Codec and Microsoft's High definition drivers are both not working at all. I've tried many times to Uninstall those drivers from the device manager, but they don't. I've used the fixit tool for device manager and all it does it tries to uninstall and then install those two drivers from Windows Update which I've tried and never works. I've tried this a million times but it never works. 

I've fixed the Mirage driver's problem we see in the permon report, so you can take that out of there but everything else is still there and I need your guy's help to fix it.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Manually remove the drivers by renaming them to .BAK

To do this, open up Device Manager
Then right click on the malfunctioning devices and select Properties
Then select the Driver tab, then the Driver details button.
Copy down the name of all the drivers that show there (they should all be located in C:\Windows\System32\drivers - if not, copy down the entire path).

Then go to Start and type in "Windows Explorer" (without the quotes)
Then right click on the Windows Explorer entry at the top of the search box and select "Run as administrator".
Then navigate to C:\Windows\System32\drivers and rename each driver from .SYS to .BAK
Then reboot and check to see that the devices are removed.

Let us know how that works and we'll move on from there.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Do I only change the .sys to .bak or and do I also change the other extensions like .dll?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I would change .sys to .BAK
and .dll to .BAD
If there's others, just change the last letter of BA_

We do this so that the drivers aren't deleted - and that way if you need them back they'll be there. The .BA_ stuff is just so you can remember which is which (it won't do to re-rename a .dll to .sys by mistake!).


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

For the the high definition audio driver, some of the drivers weren't even in the driver's folder, and the rest were saying that "file access denied. You need permissions from trusted installer to make changes to this file."

If you need screenshots to understand, I'll post some up, just ask.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Since we're working with Trusted Installer files, only try this with the individual files that you need to change (don't do mass changes with folders):


> *Taking Ownership - Win7:*
> Right click on the file in question and select Properties
> Click on the Security tab, then on the Advanced button
> Then on the Owner tab, then on the Edit button
> ...


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Out of the 4 files for the High definition audio device, I could only find 1 in drivers folder which I changed .sys to .bak. Should I try un-installing that driver from device manager now? Also, 2 of the files were outside of the driver's folder so I didn't touch them.

I'm really getting tired of this problem. If you guys want/can you guys can do some kind of remote support and control my computer? If you have a program like teamviewer which is a small, free download or something that will allow you guys to control my comp, I'll download it and let you guys check my problem.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Do the files outside of the drivers folder also. Those are more likely to be a problem since they don't conform to the "standard" that drivers be in the drivers folder. Then try to uninstall the programs/devices to see what happens.

Sorry, but we don't do remote control of computers. We are an open forum where everyone gets to see what we're doing. That way, should we mess up, someone can call us on it (and then we can fix it).


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't take ownership but I was able to checkmark full control.

Actually, I did take ownership, but it still said I had to take permissions from my other administrator user on the computer. Both users are administrators and the only way I can change the name is my giving the user full control. 

Also, I'm still working on the first one and disabling the drivers one by one.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay I just got done changing all the .sys and .dll for High definition Audio device to what you said. Now I'm going to work on the other driver in device manager under sound, video, game controller category which is Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy. Should I do that one too, or is the High definition Audio one is enough for now. 

What do I do next?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that you should leave the Microsoft files alone.
But, seeing the difficulties that you are facing, I'd have to suggest the following:
- several antimalware scans to ensure that there's nothing lurking on your system that's escaped your current protection software. Try these free scans: http://www.carrona.org/malware.html (read the details at the link)
- then run SubInACL according to the steps here: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/astebner/archive/2006/09/04/739820.aspx (the steps in the article are useful for any permissions issues that SubInACL can fix - not just setup issues).

SubInACL will not work if there's any malware preventing the changes - so the multiple scans are needed to be sure that you can successfully run SubInACL.

Good Luck!


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

The only 1 scanner works for me. All other have some problem. And when it's like almost done, then it says it does not have sufficient permissions to continue the scan. Please restart it. Also, I have Microsoft Security Essentials and I've fully scanned my computer like 4 times these past 2 days and I think all malware should be gone now.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Then run SubInACL anyway - it'll stop most of the pesky permission errors.
Then try running some of the scans again.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know if it worked. There's a file it outputs errors in. I've checked that but there's nothing there. 

You can check the screenshot and see if subinacl worked or not. 

http://filebox.me/files/hu3wez49f_error.jpg


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Get the same error with the same online scanner:
The program is running insufficient rights to scan all targets for malware and spyware. Restart F-secure Online Scanner 4.2 if this error repeats, contact the support (error id: 65).


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump. This problem is taking so long to fix. D:


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a broken motherboard so my main computer is inoperable.
The computer that I'm using has a 13" monitor - and I have severe eye problems so I'm not able to see everything on it.

That being said, the little that I could read from the screen shot indicates that SubInACL probably wasn't run correctly (due to the number and the text of the errors). Please try rerunning it according to the instructions.

Beyond that, I'd suggest backing up your data, then wiping the hard drive with a free tool such as DBAN or KillDisk, then reinstall Windows cleanly.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Press Ctrl + to zoom in. I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Your SubInACL runs failed - command not found.

SubInACL must be downloaded from Microsoft - 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...56-D8FE-4A91-93CF-ED6985E3927B&displaylang=en

However, it is from 2004, long before Windows 7's time. I do not suggest that you run it, but if you do - back up your files, as you may need to reinstall the OS, which I think you should do at this time anyway. As *usasma* mentioned, wipe the HDD with KillDisk first - 

http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

But I don't have my files backed up and I already ran SubINACL from microsoft's site. Can I still back up my files and then use KillDisk?


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, I've backed up my data using windows backup on a Toshiba back up portable hard drive. I checked all the boxes so it makes sure everything gets backed up. Now what do I do?


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wipe the HDD with KillDisk then reinstall WIndows 7 -

http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Which version do I download?
http://filebox.me/files/c53xferjn_20100819_124752.jpg


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Download the DOS version.

There are screenshots and instructions in this post - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2789807-post8.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

So I download the ISO image and the burn it on a blank disc? And the use that disk to format my HD? 
Does Win backup backup everything? And wouldn't backing up everything and then restoring it restore the problem also?
One more question
Would I have to reinstall my programs with a full backup?


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kill Disk will format the entire HDD leaving you with a blank HDD -- all files gone.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

No no, that's not what I was asking. 

My questions are:

1. Do I download the ISO image and burn it on a blank disk? 
2. Do I use that disk to format my HDD?
3. Does Window's Backup Back up EVERYTHING including settings and programs installed?
4. Wouldn't restoring my HDD restore the problem as well?
5. Would I have to re-install all my programs even after full system restore from backup?

Sorry for so many questions, but I need to know exactly what I'm doing before I do it. 

Thanks


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

An Alien said:


> No no, that's not what I was asking.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi - 

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. No
4. Yes
5. N/A

What you need to do -

1. Backup all personal profile folder files, e.g., Docs, Pics, Music, etc... onto external USB device 

2. Boot with KillDisk CD; follow --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2789807-post8.html

3. Use Windows DVD to reinstall the OS onto blank HDD; make sure Internet connection available - either Ethernet plugged in or wifi; Windows will use legacy network driver to get through installation

4. Upon reaching Desktop, allow ALL Windows Updates and system manufacturer updates in - www.update.microsoft.com

5. Validate your OS installation - www.microsoft.com/genuine

6. Obtain any outstanding driver updates, first go to device manufacturer's site, e.g., Intel, Realtek, NVIDIA, ATI, etc...; then go to system manufacturer's site for remaining drivers, if needed

7. Install programs/ apps

8. Copy files backed up from step #1

Creating a complete image of HDD, then restoring the image after KillDisk will leave you exactly where you are now. The point of fresh Windows install is to try and isolate if your system troubles are being caused by software or hardware. If system troubles exist immediately following new OS installation, it is then obvious that unknown hardware failure is the culprit.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

p.s. Please - ask as many questions as you would like - that is what we are here for.

.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

What if I don't have a CD for windows? It was on my hardrive when I bought it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact your system manufacturer and purcahse a set of replacement Windows OEM DVD's. The usual price for such is $20- $30.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please see prior post -


jcgriff2 said:


> Contact your system manufacturer and purcahse a set of replacement Windows OEM DVD's. The usual price for such is $20- $30.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> ...


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry, I saw your post after I posted a bump but I didn't have the option to delete the post or edit it. This problem is killing me but I'm also extremely busy with school and work. I don't know when I'll have this fixed. Thanks for the help again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Not a problem with the bump.

When you have the time, please post and let us know how the reinstall went.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

*System Recovery or HDD format and how?*

Well, I have this big issue with corrupted drivers and BSODs. After trying everything jcgriff2 could suggest, we finally came to a conclusion to back up all the files. 

and you will understand what jcgriff2 exactly wants me to do. Well, I have more questions about that. The thread was locked so I am continuing it here. 

Would burning system recovery disks be the same as buying Windows OEM disks (which I really don't know what they are and where to get them). Buying the operating system would cost me 100+ dollars I think. I want to know if burning recovery disks would work the same, and if that is true, then how exactly should I do it. I just did a quick google search and would following these steps work:
http://www.shivaranjan.com/2009/05/20/windows-7-how-to-create-a-system-repair-rescue-recovery-disc/

Also, I got another BSOD after months of no BSODs and this one was different from all others. I am suspected that it's an old program I installed recently and it ran but gave me a message that it has compatibility issues with windows 7. I got the BSOD two days ago but I haven't gotten it since. The program is still installed, should I uninstall it or wait till another BSOD? It looked just like all other BSODs (IDK what it said) but it was came up only for less than half a second and then my computer restarted. All other BSODs stayed on the screen for 3-4 seconds and this one I could just appeared and disappeared. Then my computer asked me if I should normally start windows. 

If you guys want me to ignore this new BSOD and do the recovery/formatting/whatever it's called, then please tell me how.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't want to make a system image of what you currently have - you'll end up exactly where you are now.

You need to order a set of replacement Windows 7 recovery discs from the system manufacturer (OEM) - Dell, HP, etc... The cost is usually about $25.

What is the make and model number of your system? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

HP dv7-2273cl
Windows 7 (64 bit) Home Premium


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact HP Support.

HP/ Compaq - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07143#N914

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Is it better to create your own recovery disk set or ordering it from HP? Both will cost me some money so it doesn't matter to me, but the link you gave me has those two options.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent point.

I suggest that you go ahead and try to burn the recovery DVDs per the instructions from HP. It can't hurt anything. The only issue I foresee is possible corruption, which should be evident during the burning process or when you use the newly burned DVDs for OS reinstall. I would recommend using DVD-R discs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Succesfully did a recovery but without killdisk. I burned Killdisk image on a disk but then I thought that if I remove everything from the HD, I won't know how to boot up the recovery disks. So I just used windows/hp's recovery and hd format which worked. The sound is working and I haven't tested the other drivers yet like the webcam. I will update all of the drivers from HP's site after I get back home. This is one less problem, now I just need to fix my screen. I really want to thank Jcgriff and usasma for helping me out, couldn't have fixed it without you guys. This can be marked as solved now.


----------

